Ask HN: What is your favorite book written before 1900? - samcgraw
======
ecoled_ame
Hunger by Knut Hamsun, 1890. I consider it the first psychological novel.

"The novel has been hailed as the literary opening of the 20th century[1] and
an outstanding example of modern, psychology-driven literature.[2] Hunger
portrays the irrationality of the human mind in an intriguing and sometimes
humorous manner."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger_(Hamsun_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger_\(Hamsun_novel\))

